# Tilt Tables For Hoof Trimming



## eric5899 (Feb 25, 2012)

I didn't turn up anything on a search so I apologize if this had been discussed recently. I have three meat breed goats that will take a treat out of your hand but do not like to be held for hoof trimming. The wrestling is wearing me out. My best approach so far is getting them between two bales in a position similar to a sheep chair. I'm getting more goats and considering a permanent solution. First I looked at those goat worker chutes like the one Tarter discontinued. Ramp up to a raised cage with a headgate. Then I saw the Sydell tilt table or spin doctor. Expensive but may save me a lot of energy over the years of use. Anyone use them? Any problems? Any preference on brands or models? Thank you for any input you have!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd maybe hold off for awhile. I haven't used one, but very few people use them. I believe the main reason few peple use them is because they just aren't necessary. Some people put them on a stand mostly to help thier back. The more I trim my goats, that even seems excessive for just a maintenence trim of your brood does. I just tie mine to a gate or fence and put the goat between you and the fence and pick up a foot. There is only so much they can do. It seemed difficult the first few times I did it, but with practice, it gets pretty easy. They might fight you tied to the fence, but that contraption might really freak them out. I don't know how much those things cost, but I'd rather spend the money on a real nice goat!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to have a foot trimming device which they walked into, it clamped round their belly and then swung them so they were upside down with legs sticking up in the air. It took a little modifying to get used to it as it was a very old device left on the farm. There was no head support so we would put a rope roundtheir horns and tie their head up so it wasnt hanging.down to the ground and they were more comfortable. It was a manual flip so took a bit of strength - two people for the big ones. Legs got roped down as well if they kicked a lot otherwise you get it in your face. Big goats could pick up the device and walk away if you didnt spin them quickly enough. Only.one big buck woud do that though. The reason it was so helpful was because we had four hundred meat goats and would do fifty goats per day. I dont think it is worth it for a small hobby herd. The biggest thing is that you cant put the foot down on the ground to check you have the angles right, so it is good for maintenance trims of commercial goats but when i did the show goats i would tie them on the concrete so i could periodically put the foot down to make sure i am getting the right shape.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We use a Sydell tilt table for our Boers and it's value is beyond compare. We can immobilize even the biggest, toughest Billy without creating harm to the goat or the trimmer. Keep an eye on craigs list because sometimes they come up for sale.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We also have the sorting and chute system and my Wife and I can work the herd (worm, trim hooves, sort. etc.) in a fraction of the time that it used to take. At one time we were carrying 120 nannies and we could do them all in 4-6 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Fred...long time no see... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

You can sometimes find a calf tilt table for cheaper than a new goat Spin Dr. Those are way too expensive and I know of more than one sitting in the weeds since it is too slow to put them through. I have a BEHLEN system with calf alleyway. I have used the chute a few times but since they are build for sheep is too wide and the goats can turn around, I need to modify it to make it skinnier. The other drawback on it is the head catch. It is adjustable but if you have big horns they sometimes shut the catch before they get through it. Or hit it so hard that it pops the latch and they get out. I personally prefer to trim the feet by tying them to the fence and try to do it when they kid if they need it. For working goats for example giving shots we crowd them through the alleyway it is much faster and I can run 120 head through it in an hour or two. I guess it depends on how many you have or plan to have and if the cost is justified which in most cases its not. I have been culling chronic feet problem goats and now have mostly Does that need trimmed maybe every 2 years.


----------



## eric5899 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses! I'm going to trim a few more times without mechanic help and see if gets any easier before making a decision.


----------

